# Stocking advice for my 110 gallon tank



## XebecD (Nov 27, 2021)

I have a 110 gallon freshwater tank .My idea is to have semi aggressive community tank . At present i’ve 2 blood parrots , 3 severums(gold , red spotted and green ) 1 of each type , 2 electric blue acaras , 5 silver dollars , 2 polar blue parrots , 1 pleco and 1 black ghost knife . 
can anyone tell me any further stocking idea for my tank or is it already over stocked .I’d like to have something like geophagus or green terror or may be something else . 
open to suggestions . Thankyou


----------

